# Umi no Misaki



## Gutsu (Jan 16, 2008)

> Goto Nagi has travelled to the southern island of Okitsushima, and ventures out to see Umi no Misaki, a striking cape jutting out into the ocean. But when he arrives, he finds that there is much more to this cape than a wondrous view. There is something peculiar about the cape, and about the island's inhabitants.
> 
> Genre: Romance/Drama/Comedy



This manga is by the manga-ka of Ai Yori Aoshi it's his newest work. Currently there's only one volume out right now. It's release bi-weekly on Young Animal same mangazine as Berserk, Futari Ecchi, Yuria 100 and Ai Yori Aoshi was so this series is Seinen not Shonen.

Anyways so far the manga is pretty good it starts off a bit slow but I like that it did that it's building up the characters and how the Island is. If your one of those people though that doesn't like how things are going slow it looks like the final chapter of Vol 1 shows that things are gonna really pick up.

All characters are likeable including the main male character (Nagi)thankfully he isn't pathetic or weak character his pretty normal type of teenager.

Pretty much the first volume was setting up the characters and the story things well really get going in vol 2 from the looks at the preview.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 16, 2008)

What a coincidence, I just read this today. 

I like the main character. The girls though, they're hot, but aside from the first girl's introduction, they were kind of bitchy, unnecessarily so in my opinion. The last arc, sets up the next volume nicely however.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 16, 2008)

The next door neighbor of Nagi is that type of chararcter Tsundere or whatever they call it that likely says stuff that she doesn't mean and will slowly be nicer and open up to the main character. Her character isn't bad though she is mad at the Nagi for 
*Spoiler*: __ 



seeing her not just once or twice but three times naked lol. 




Anyways her character will soften up. Shizuku likely became cold/distant towards Nagi to protect him it doesn't look like a outsider is suppose to get to know or get close to a a cape maiden. The class reacted surprise that he may have been familiar to Shizuku, Soyogi the one with the classes pretty much hinted with the way she reacted that he shouldn't get close to any of the cape maidens and was protective of Karin. 

Though with the recent revelatation of Nagi's character now hes able to get close to them so they'll be no need for Shizuku be distant towards him anymore she be back to her nice character that we seen, Karin will slowly be nicer and open up towards him though not sure about Soyogi need to see more of her to tell how she's gonna turn out.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Be cool if Nagi had some cool Dragon Ecchi powers ^_^


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 17, 2008)

Who knows maybe he'll be able to see through buildings then again he already has three girls willing to do anything he wants without being able to defy him. Don't dissapoint me Nagi you know what you have to do as any good honest man would do...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Foursome bitches!


----------



## Champloon (Jan 18, 2008)

great recommendation gutsu
im just hoping vol 2 will be released soon


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a feeling when Shizuku was talking about that friend that left the Island could have been someone she liked? It wasn't made clear but I could that way so that they could use it for drama later on, if that person indeed was someone that she liked returns to the Island.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 14, 2008)

Does this manga contain nekkid people?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 14, 2008)

Wet shirts (actually the whole clothes) are a given  ...


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 14, 2008)

This series is Seinen not shonen so who knows maybe will get to see that.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 12, 2008)

I didn't know what to expect from this. It's not the usual type of manga that I read, but I do like it. I hope it continues the way it's going.


----------



## Champloon (Apr 13, 2008)

Ch 11 has been released

Download
Read online


----------



## Proxy (Apr 13, 2008)

Just read it. Going good. If his mother was a Shrine Maiden, does that mean that his father was the past Dragon God?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont really care for the girl on the cover, she comes off as a prick more and more as the story progresses, the only one of the girls i like is the short red head


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 13, 2008)

ah... chapter 11 was a complete 180° turn of what ch 10 was looking to me... i thought the situation just could worsen between them but he's managing it quite good...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

a have a slightly better view of her after that chapter


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 16, 2008)

another chapter and things are getting interesting ...


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 21, 2008)

Updated my first post links up to ch 16 are up now. Two more chapters till the end of vol 2 not sure when Vol 3 will come out but it should be sometime this year.

Anyways so far liking how things are going looks like Nagi is getting along with Karin better than I thought, typically characaters like her tend to be very stubborn when it comes to admitting that the male lead isn't such a bad guy after all type of thing. Shizuka has grown really fond of Nagi and is able show her true self because of him. Soyogi stills seems to a bit hard to understand what kind of person she is since we haven't gotten to know her well, interested seeing seeing a bit more of her.

Also still have a feeling that this religion may have some sort of a dark secret or practice that may be revelaed later on to really shake things up in the manga. I think the teacher will play a role in that with her discovering some sort of secret that the religion has.




> Just read it. Going good. If his mother was a Shrine Maiden, does that mean that his father was the past Dragon God?



No since Nagi is the first Dragon God in over a hundred years also Nagi's father was wasn't born in the Island only Nagi mother. My guess is that Shrine Maiden's in the Island are made to follow the traditions but once they reach a certain age they are free to leave the Island and marry who ever they like which is what Nagi's mother did. Afterwards the next new Shrine Maiden's is choosen and trained this process is repeated over and over incase when ever the Dragon God ever shows up/is born for them to serve him.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a question that is Japanese, so if you don't know Japanese just skip it.

"Umi no Misaki" would suggest that the story stands for "Ocean cape", which would make alot of sense, since it's an island... But the kanji used for it means godly animal messenger. I suppose that makes a little bit of sense, since he's a dragon God or whatever, but "The Ocean's animal messenger" sounds kind of retarded. EDIT: Now that I think about it, the Japanese get wet over puns, so I'm guessing the name is a giant pun?

Anyway, interesting story. I don't know, if I was God, I wouldn't just pick one of them. Why not all 3? Except the bitchy one, I would use her as a living sacrifice.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 22, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> I have a question that is Japanese, so if you don't know Japanese just skip it.
> 
> "Umi no Misaki" would suggest that the story stands for "Ocean cape", which would make alot of sense, since it's an island... But the kanji used for it means godly animal messenger. I suppose that makes a little bit of sense, since he's a dragon God or whatever, but "The Ocean's animal messenger" sounds kind of retarded. EDIT: Now that I think about it, the Japanese get wet over puns, so I'm guessing the name is a giant pun?
> 
> Anyway, interesting story. I don't know, if I was God, I wouldn't just pick one of them. Why not all 3? Except the bitchy one, I would use her as a living sacrifice.



Lol. Well, you need a little spice in any relationship


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 1, 2008)

Woah... it's kind of nice that Karin is this straightforward...

but now things will start getting not so happy ...


----------



## Proxy (Aug 1, 2008)

Indeed. I'm liking her as a character. At first she was denying things, so it's good to see that she's opening up


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 2, 2008)

I noticed something interesting.

this This is Nagi, wearing a weird beach jacket.

this Here is Negi, disguised as Nagi, wearing a very similar jacket.

Coincidence? That's what Big Brother wants you to think! PROPAGANDA!


----------



## Ooter (Aug 2, 2008)

im liking this manga, seems like karin and nagi are getting along.


----------



## Batman (Aug 3, 2008)

I really like this manga. I'm glad I kept reading it because it was annoying as hell in the beginning. If I had known who the mangaka was in the first place I would have given it the benefit of the doubt and read it much, much sooner but that's the way it goes. Good times. ^_^


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooter said:


> im liking this manga, seems like karin and nagi are getting along.



The happier she is with Nagi the more heartbreaking I'll be when he chooses Shizuka I mean there's no doubt I'll be her eventhough Karin looks to be a better choose. Just like the manga-ka did in he's previous manga, poor Tina.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 5, 2008)

Tsundere incoming Captain! ...

... that was cute...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 10, 2008)

scratch my last comment... ...

also... p***s confirmed for Dragon God's favor ...


----------



## Proxy (Aug 10, 2008)

This is the Cape Maiden I dislike the most. Here's hoping things works out well with Karin. Everyone expects him to end up with Shizuku, so Karin all the way


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> Tsundere incoming Captain! ...
> 
> ... that was cute...



One who apparently can't cook


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Aug 27, 2008)

I like this manga but the girl is ugly and looked like a guy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought a new chapter was out >_>

^and which girl are you referring to?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2008)

Chapter 23 is out 

here


*Spoiler*: __ 



So, Shizuku's an Otaku? She intrigues me even more now more than ever


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 1, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> Chapter 23 is out
> 
> here
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Otaku?  I thought it was all pornography  It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can never tell with these things, but I'm pretty sure it's just normal manga. Shoujo, to go along with all the plushies.

But if it was porn, damn that would be hilarious.


----------



## Batman (Sep 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally they gave her something to do. She was pretty much dead to me until this chapter. Now she's got an interesting characteristic. And yes, it would have been a lot funnier if it was porn, but alas I don't see that happening.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFff ... I really wasn't expecting that!... i mean.. I was expecting an avalanche of stuffed animals but oh god she pulled off a Haruka Nogizaka right of fucking nowhere XDDDDD...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFff ... I really wasn't expecting that!... i mean.. I was expecting an avalanche of stuffed animals but oh god she pulled off a Haruka Nogizaka right of fucking nowhere XDDDDD...




*Spoiler*: __ 



And if her secret ever got out I suspect that the punishment (being a cape maiden and all) should be much more harsher than anything Haruka's father could ever think of


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2008)

*Ch.25 is out...*

The Library in a nutshell


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice chapter, its good to see that Shizuku isnt being wishy-washy on her feelings and has just come out and said it.

But now I feel conflicted .......... I like both Shizuku and Karin equally, I dont know who to root for now


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, it's not surprising Narumi would make that declaration. Not only does she genuinely like Nagi but as a Maiden, her main goal is to gain favor Dragon God. It just happens that both are aligned, as in the case with Karin.


----------



## Botzu (Sep 4, 2008)

Man this manga confuses me so much. Is it just me or do shizuko and karin seem like the same person. maybe long lost twins or clones with different hairstyles?


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 4, 2008)

*Guy from the back of the theater* "Threesome! Give us a threesome!"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh wow... oh... wow...

I wonder who's on the lead now... 

@Kira: but she has a GOD on her side if that happens >D...


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 5, 2008)

I think they'll pull a Harry Potter on all our asses and he'll end up with Rinne, Karin's little sister.


----------



## Batman (Sep 5, 2008)

Well after chapter 26 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. They're all living together. What a surprise.


----------



## Proxy (Sep 5, 2008)

Karin can't be beat. The others pale in comparison to her  ness


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2008)

Well, it was bound to happen. All 3 girls living with Nagi under the same roof. Of course that should lead to even more interesting situations


----------



## Batman (Sep 8, 2008)

Come on Harem ending!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 9, 2008)

Everything looks so happy and good ...




...













IT WON'T LAST, RIGHT!?  T/ _ \T...


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 10, 2008)

Chapter 28 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's almost too much tsundere for one man to handle.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2008)

Chapter 29 is out...

"for innera"


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 17, 2008)

Nagi you gon get raped !...

I quite lol'd at the moment of silence in the kitchen ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2008)

Chapter 30 is out now!
"for innera"



Blind Itachi said:


> Nagi you gon get raped !...
> 
> I quite lol'd at the moment of silence in the kitchen ...



Not rape...Karin wouldn't stoop so low...she'd call it surprise sex


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 18, 2008)

My reaction at the first page...

"Did I just skip a chapter or something?" ...


----------



## Batman (Sep 18, 2008)

^ Same. And the strangeness of her . . . plan? :S Nothing like farm work to get a guy in the mood.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess she tried to show her "other" side to him which was extremly warm and gregarious but if your ultimate goal was a kiss then she went about it the wrong way, lol.


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 18, 2008)

Batman said:


> ^ Same. And the strangeness of her . . . plan? :S Nothing like farm work to get a guy in the mood.



Her plan is abviously to wear him down until he can no longer fight back........ then it'll be time for "suprise sex"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2008)

Chapter 31 is now out 

Rock The Bells European Tour


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 22, 2008)

Way to go Nagi ...


----------



## Proxy (Oct 22, 2008)

Nagi's tha man


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Finally chapter 32: Manga Battledome Wikipedia 

Pretty decent chapter, I won't say anything about what happens incase people get angry at me for spoilers.

Enjoy


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 17, 2008)

_You can did it Nagi, you can do it ALL NIGHT LONG_. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Or rainstorm, in this case.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2008)

Nagi can go all the way 


*Spoiler*: __ 



She wants to make her heart race faster


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Dirty minded people, really


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 17, 2008)

wow , nagis pimpin.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2008)

Chapter 33 out already as well... lucky day

Then again the events were pretty predictable

The comedy aspect was pretty enjoyable though


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 17, 2008)

omfg, I can't believe he put it in! And I can't believe she wasn't a virgin... So much for "maiden".

Well, she's out of the picture, I guess. Looks like Karin's perspectives are looking pretty good.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 17, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> omfg, I can't believe he put it in! And I can't believe she wasn't a virgin... So much for "maiden".
> 
> Well, she's out of the picture, I guess. Looks like Karin's perspectives are looking pretty good.





hahaha , you sir just made my day.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 18, 2008)

Did I just got made fun of ?...

It really felt like she was going to do it ...


----------



## StarFisherX (Nov 18, 2008)

CoonDawg said:


> omfg, I can't believe he put it in! And I can't believe she wasn't a virgin... So much for "maiden".
> 
> Well, she's out of the picture, I guess. Looks like Karin's perspectives are looking pretty good.



lol, I see what u did dar.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2008)

A lot of people on different forums seem to think he might end up with Karin at the end of the story. I'm all for him ending up with Shizuku, but authors tend to take the less obvious route sometimes with the relationships in the story. 

Maybe we're looking at another Ichigo 100%....

Well fuck it, there is nothing I can do about it if it happens anyway


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 18, 2008)

Svenno said:


> authors tend to take the less obvious route sometimes with the relationships in the story.



Since when? I can't remember too many books that didn't turn out like they did, except maybe Wheel of Time but it was actually stated in the first book how it was going to turn out, just most people didn't believe it. This is particularly true with manga, it seems, with the exception of what you've mentioned.



> Maybe we're looking at another Ichigo 100%....



I will kill. _*KILL*_. Ever since I read that, I've been writing E-mails in poorly structured Japanese to the author, demanding the time it took to read 180 chapters back. He hasn't responded.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I suppose I should have said a few authors tend to do it, just to be different and give the reader a sense of shock or something I guess...
And perhaps I'm simply listening to the predictions of other people too much, since I don't really have any specific examples except ichigo 100%.
It's ok for an author to try to be different sometimes, but in this case it would just tick several people off.. well at least that's my opinion.

In Ichigo 100% the outcome failed miserably.... Imo


----------



## CoonDawg (Nov 19, 2008)

Link removed

LOLI TITTIES!

This series only gets more awesome every chapter.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 22, 2008)

Interesting that Soyogi said that the teacher _acts_ like a fool, yeah I know that could have taken as she's an idiot but always felt there's defiantly more then meets the eye with her, she has been researching the cult afterall.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 25, 2008)

Eff it, Nagi should just change the rules and get all 3. He is the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dragon god


 after all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2009)

Ch.37 is now out 

link


----------



## Majeh (Apr 19, 2009)

Why is there is always an interruption. =\


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Soyogi you girl you ...

oh yeah... Ch. 38 is out...


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 20, 2009)

PUT IT IN.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 21, 2009)

If you read Ai yori aoshi, that won't happen for a long time. Entire manga will be filled with moments like this

Well actually I never finished that manga, due to get the entire ending sequence of the manga spoiled by accident, I'm too careless


----------



## Majeh (Apr 21, 2009)

At least there were no interruptions in Chp.38.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2009)

I wonder if they're going to introduce another male characters as a conflict to some of the maidens affection... and isn't it a common plot device?

I would prefer something different, but meh.. this manga doesn't seem as dark as Ai Yori aoshi.   I'm just wondering where the mangaka intends to go with this, so far it's not really building up to anything...

I like lighthearted stories, but some drama to make the story moving wouldn't be bad..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2009)

^The only way I can see another male character coming into the series is if Nagi's title as the true Dragon God is called into question which creates doubt and a possible opening for another male character to make an appearance.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 22, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^The only way I can see another male character coming into the series is if Nagi's title as the true Dragon God is called into question which creates doubt and a possible opening for another male character to make an appearance.



That's what I was thinking as well, and it's what he used in Ai Yori Aoshi... without spoiling too much... from that series....Or perhaps this series will focus more on the conflict between the female characters already introduced. Jealousy and so on, because wouldn't it be a tad unrealistic if no such dark feelings surfaced?:=)

Perhaps I'm just buying into cliches, by thinking that could happen though, and my predictions are usually wrong..


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 23, 2009)

Svenno said:


> I wonder if they're going to introduce another male characters as a conflict to some of the maidens affection... and isn't it a common plot device?
> 
> I would prefer something different, but meh.. this manga doesn't seem as dark as Ai Yori aoshi.   I'm just wondering where the mangaka intends to go with this, so far it's not really building up to anything...
> 
> I like lighthearted stories, but some drama to make the story moving wouldn't be bad..



Didn't Shizuku mention early on in the manga that she had someone she liked but he left the Island? If he comes back that's another conflict that could happen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2009)

Not much happened in this chapter, other than setting up the next chapter since Karin wants to get closer to Nagi. Hopefully, she _catches up_ to the others


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 23, 2009)

Not much happened!? She saw his raging boner, I call that a lot happening!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2009)

^Morning wood is common, as common a scene as you'll ever witness in most harem series. xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

Ch.41 and 42 are out. 

Karin


----------



## bravin_time (May 22, 2009)

Chapter 43 is out



This chapter pretty much confirms what Ive already long been aware of ..... its harem or bust . That's the only way the ending can be a satisfying one.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 8, 2009)

Umi No Misaki chapter 44

Considering that she didn't feel she was qualified at all only a couple chapters ago, she seems to be pretty damn full of herself confident now.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 8, 2009)

Not really sure where the story is gonna go from here. Seem to lack something to drive the plot.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 8, 2009)

It's lacking TEEN PREGNANCY.

5 bucks on the outcome. Any takers?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, not only was Karin so straightforward but she actually considers herself ahead of the other two.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 9, 2009)

Am I boring and in the minority for picking Shizuku over the other two?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2009)

Now it's an all out war...

excellent...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

Ningen said:


> Am I boring and in the minority for picking Shizuku over the other two?



Shizuku is the default/given choice. Most people would probably choose her. I prefer to go out on a limb and suggest Soyogi since she has probably the least chance out of the 3.


----------



## Majeh (Jun 11, 2009)

I would prefer if he picked shizuku. I think atm he has changed her the most. Karin is acting like herself most of the time and Soyogi now lets some1 go fishing with her. None of these r that big a difference except Shizuku cause he pretty muched changed the way she acts and talks around ppl. So hopefully he picks her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

Ch.45 is now available


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 20, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c46


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, what kind of knot could that be that even has Soyogi sweating bullets? Well, at least Shizuku solved the problem of either girl trying to sneak out in the middle of the night 

*Edit:*
Umi no Misaki ch.47


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 21, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2009)

Now that's what I all a true endurance test


----------



## CoonDawg (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweet Jesus little Shizuku is probably the cutest thing I've ever seen made of ink and paper.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 22, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c49

With this Solaris-SVU say they are now caught up with Umi no Misaki.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2009)

Nagi should have wholeheartedly approved Karin's last request


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 24, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c44.5

Guess there was more after all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm assuming the Soyogi make over project was a success


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 27, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c50

Grandma talking about sex!


----------



## Proxy (Jun 27, 2009)

Good chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2009)

How cute Rinne, wanted to hold hands with Nagi. Counter that with granny talking about the necessity of sex :S


----------



## Gutsu (Jun 27, 2009)

Kira Yamato said:


> How cute Rinne, wanted to hold hands with Nagi. Counter that with granny talking about the necessity of sex :S



He was given the thumbs up by grandma that he can tap all three girls. The loli could be an added bonus.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 16, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c51

Going to the festival.  Going commando. 

*Edit: * Whoa!  I stopped on page 19 to put up the post so didn't notice the color page.  That's so awesome! 

I wish it fit my 1920x1080 monitor.

For wallpaper purposes only I assure you.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2009)

Ch 51 is good.



I know that the whole worshiping and doing rituals is part of the story and all but I'm already tired of it. =/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I have to admit that it this chapter did provide more information into the historical importance of the Dragon god. And Ritual/festivals are pretty much a normal facet of such things


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 29, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c52


----------



## CoonDawg (Sep 29, 2009)

54 is out: kumabear (as is 53, obviously).

kumabear

^ Who else was reminded of that scene during this chapter?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2009)

I sort of guess Shizuku's relationship with her mother would be something like that. And Nagi knew exactly the right words to say


----------



## CoonDawg (Oct 10, 2009)

Link removed

Sweet damn, the characters are beyond cute.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, Shizuku and Nagi are as close as they've ever been. Although, I can't say their an official couple but damn...they both sure let their feelings be known.


----------



## Proxy (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm not satisfied with how things are turning out. I want more Karin


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 14, 2009)

Umi no Misaki c57


----------



## Smoke (Dec 2, 2009)

58 is out on OM and I really liked this chap.


Especially the rubbing part


----------



## Proxy (Dec 2, 2009)

It seems a lot of people enjoyed the rubbing part


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2009)

Just started reading

nagi is the luckiest SOB ever


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2010)

Ch.59 is out and I knew we'd see both of them being jealous of one another. It's great seeing such a cute side to Soyogi.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 8, 2010)

This started very promising for a harem manga. The problem is that there are only three girls and it's becoming repetitive.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

Ch.61 is now out.

And you gotta love Soyogi's request


----------



## Godot (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't believe that I haven't posted in this thread before 

This manga had a promising start, but I don't think it's progressed as much as I would have liked. Also, lol latest chapter was just a make-out session.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

Ch.63 is now out. 

And leave it to a new character to shake things up in the house


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm at chapter 40 at the moment.
All I see is kiss here kiss there, bla bla bla, confession, kiss, bla bla bla confession, another kiss, etc...

Will it remain like this forever?


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Jul 8, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 8, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Pretty much.



What he said. But from the way things have been going, it looks like we might be getting into sex soon. They sure have been talking a lot about it for a while, and with Nagi coppin a feel in his sleep and Karin liking it....yeah.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 9, 2010)

"I can't hold it any more
I want to do it!!"

I'm like "Oh my god finally there will be sex!"

Right next...

"Kiss"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

Scan for Ch.68 is now out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

Scan for ch.69 is out.


----------



## Godot (Sep 3, 2010)

Ch.70 is out.

And I must say, I quite liked this chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I was getting tired of updating the links and decided that someone else update the thread for ch.70. 

Pretty good chapter and Shizuku's personality certainly does come across as transparent to the readers. Always repressing her inner most thoughts and feelings so she can maintain her cape maiden image.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2010)

scan for ch.71 is now out


----------



## Godot (Sep 13, 2010)

Mike's personality change was a bit sudden, though tbh we were given hints about it earlier. And what's funny is how she's trying to drag Nagi back to tokyo, purely as an attempt to mess with Shizuku. The Mec berger v Cake roll part was quite funny.

The last two pages though made it looked like the elders were up to something. Pehaps to prevent Nagi from ever leaving, which I'm sure won't go down well.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, the city does have it's fair share of alluring things and I guess food would be one of them. But I wonder what other things can be done to keep Nagi from getting homesick xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2010)

Scan for Ch.72 is out now.


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 26, 2010)

The orgy is getting closer and closer.

The full page of staring was pretty funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2010)

Soyogi is the only one of those girls who has proper bath etiquette


----------



## Godot (Sep 28, 2010)

Hilarious chapter. Damn Nagi is so lucky 

Comedy aside, It's interesting to see how all of them are intimidated by Mike, yet only Shizuku has an actual reason for this. I wonder if the other two will ever find out why she suddenly wants Nagi to go to Tokyo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2010)

Scan for ch.73 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.74 has also been released.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2010)

Chapter 75 is out.

Aaaaaaand this bitch is officially on my last nerve. I can't express how much I hate this out-of-nowhere third (fifth?) wheel character type. Seriously, she needs to go right now. I hope she at least gets set straight next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2010)

I held off updating the latest release due to inactivity but it's good someone else is reading the latest chapters as well. And she's not much a threat in regards to breaking into the harem since her stay there is limited.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 5, 2010)

No, I know she's not a threat. What she is is a one of those _temporary_ threats that are meant to create drama and extend the story. Like I said before, I fucking hate this kind of character, and it's exactly the reason why I stopped reading I's.

However, I won't be doing that to this one for now. I really hope Nagi does what pretty much no other main male protagonist does (that I'm aware of) and tells her to knock it the fuck off. But seeing as how he's too fucking nice and shit, he probably won't. Ah well, can't blame a guy for hoping


----------



## Proxy (Dec 5, 2010)

Nagi can't help it. As she put it, "right now, as a man, your body is responding to my body."


----------



## Smoke (Dec 7, 2010)

FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He needs to do her................and good ........and keep it secret.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2010)

This chapter had nothing, and yet at the same time it had SO MUUUUUUUUCH


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2010)

Mike's acting skills are top notch. 

Even the times she fell out of character was due to the fact that she became so engrossed in them that she lost all sense of her self.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2011)

Scan for Ch.44.5 has been released.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 14, 2011)

FUCK YEA!!



That shit was so hot. I wish he would have groped her for a long time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2011)

lawl, after doing all that with Nagi, Mike was afraid of a kiss?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 15, 2011)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!!?*

This whole "pretending to be the other girl by acting liker her" illusion bullshit is just stupid. And the fact that I can't stand this chick coupled with how fucking retarded this whole situation is makes it impossible for me to enjoy how hot that scene apparently was. Can we get back to what matters now and have Nagi actually nail one of the main three already please?


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chapter 78*



Jesus Christ, is this shit ever gonna end? *GO HOME!!!*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, Mike did say she was most similar to Shizuku so perhaps she wanted to see the island from her perspective.


----------



## zapman (Mar 21, 2011)

this romance manga is really good, its a nice change


----------



## zapman (Jun 25, 2011)

woah looks like next chapter is going to be a hot one


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 25, 2011)

DRAGON GOD!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2011)

Hopefully nothing interrupts them but I've learned not to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 25, 2011)

If at least second base is not reached next chapter, I'm gonna be really pissed.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jul 8, 2011)

Chapter 84

*Spoiler*: __ 



Put your mind at ease (at least for a while), Kira! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DAT DRAGON GOD


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 8, 2011)

It'll be too much of a tease if it doesn't happen now. Come on Dragon God, get in there my son.


----------



## zapman (Jul 8, 2011)

haha nice dragon god


----------



## stream (Jul 8, 2011)

Woot! 

And it's not over... And two more are coming


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm shocked they've come this far, looks like they'll get to seal the deal next chapter


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yay, they actually made it this far. Now please please pleeeeeeease let them seal the deal next chapter. They've been talkin about sex for almost half the series now, it'd be a real dick move to not get it over with now.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2011)

laid it on excessively thick with an act of textual sodomy


*Spoiler*: __ 



HAHAHAHAHA!!! Good job Nagi! Couldn't find the right hole


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2011)

I can see why Nagi was so down. He _missed_ his perfect opportunity 

Something tells me he won't be able to seal the deal until he gets to Shizuku since she's paralytically the main heroine.


----------



## stream (Sep 1, 2011)

Stick it up her...

4chan meme makes it into the manga


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYXYmYq3kWc&list=FLFOC6zIuOlIZlkJrG2iNS0g&index=21&feature=plpp[/YOUTUBE]

Oh well, here's hopin he'll finally seal the deal in 2012.


----------



## Dark Travis (Sep 12, 2011)

First half, Soyogi was hilarious not fully comprehending how those essential points had to be done but thinking she was successful anyway.
Second half, Soyogi was adorable in the album scene and her getting all teary face over her cooking.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm are we gonna see a kinky side to Soyogi? Pancake syrup maybe?


----------



## stream (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope we get to see a _different_ side at least. That side of her is embarrassing... Maybe it is supposed to be cute, but I find it rather annoying.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 27, 2011)

Link removed

Chapter 87 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



Soyogi's complex is too forced. The mangaka is trying too hard to give her character more depth. However, shower time Me thinks it's Shizue instead.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmh...I figured she would have a complex when compared to someone like Shizuku but I didn't think Karin would be the one to pressure her. Although it makes sense with their personalities being on opposite sides of the spectrum. I'm guessing it has to be Soyogi since she' suppose to have exclusive time with Nagi and anyone else would being there would void that agreement.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 18, 2011)

Chapter 88 is out

on the next chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Great job Nagi! Naked brawling FTW




I knew that would happen. Poor Soyogi, she keeps having troubles


----------



## zapman (Nov 5, 2011)

mm kinda weak chapter there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2011)

I just want to know how why he's thanking _her_ for.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 5, 2011)

He's just starting to break down her defenses and get her to have a threesome Though Soyogi was alot more open about what she wants with Nagi. I was impressed.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 5, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> I just want to know how why he's thanking _her_ for.


For the lovely naked shower show 

Actually, I'd say it's for all the help she's been giving Soyogi all this time but we'll see later.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 14, 2011)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shit is getting GOOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Nov 14, 2011)

Scan for chapter 90 is out.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 14, 2011)

I came.


That is all.


(Also, hit it on the nose with the thank you reason.  Yay me!)


----------



## stream (Nov 14, 2011)

Hurray! Finally preliminaries are over, moving on to serious things...
I must say the mood did not seem right for jumping to hot action, and I find the jump a bit contrived. But hey, Soyogi will likely never get to the right kind of mood, so...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm hoping that there are no further interruptions because they finally got something good going now


----------



## Raptor (Nov 14, 2011)

She's either gonna step in his balls or he'll get into the wrong hole again 

Seriously I hope that doesn't happen again heh.


----------



## stream (Nov 14, 2011)

Well it would be surprising if he went to the end before the third one...


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 14, 2011)

I knew Soyogi would get a little kinky but I never expected "Rough me up". If Nagi gets the wrong hole with her on top, he's REALLY pathetic.......


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 26, 2011)

My first attempt at intercourse was something like this. My girlfriend at the time was a little nervous and was tighter than an extra medium Abercrombie shirt.

My sympathy to the dragon god.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2011)

Alright, let's get this threesome underway 

If only Nagi and Soyogi were a bit more receptive to the proposition xD


----------



## Smoke (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy fuck, I truly didn't think they would go all the way. I thought, like in Karin's case that they wouldn't be able to. 

I was so sure that the 3rd one would get his first time.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 22, 2012)

Kinda cute seeing her like that but a bit too clingy at the same time....though we never really got to see how the Soyogi date ended


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2012)

Things finally get underway with Shizuku. I'm sure she couldn't stand going last but it will probably pay off in the end.


----------



## k2nice (Jan 22, 2012)

Why was there such a delay in the releases?


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 4, 2012)

I wonder what we'll see inside the cave. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



My guess is some sort of altar related to the Water Priestess where she'll want to get it on with Nagi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2012)

Who knew Rinne and Nagi shared a connection like that in their past lives. I wonder where the author plans to go with this?


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2012)

Did NOT see that coming.


Sucks for the other 3.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 28, 2012)

Hahahaha wow!! Soyogi is one horny girl Nagi should quit holding back and shag as whenever they're willing. 

I am not that interested in the recent focus on Rinne lately. They might as well do backstory on every chick on the island >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2012)

Wait, what was that item Karin had in her pocket. And Soyogi has it bad if she wants to jump Nagi's bones fully knowing that Rinne's watching 



McSlobs said:


> I am not that interested in the recent focus on Rinne lately. They might as well do backstory on every chick on the island >_>



Isn't it just because Rinne's the reincarnation of a previous Shrine maiden. Even though Rinne herself doesn't have a connection to Nagi, that Shrine Maiden does and is wondering why she even exists through Rinne.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 28, 2012)

Just get back to the sex.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 29, 2012)

He doesn't realize that getting laid only increases the libido.....


----------



## stream (Aug 10, 2012)

Ch.36


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 10, 2012)

He better say yes, but they'll get interrupted. Karin & Soyogi won't get chosen. It's gonna be Shizuka  I want it to be Karin dammit!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2012)

It's a real shame the story is taking away his harem. Now he has to choose only one >_>


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow the "festival" seems suspicious. I'm betting the Dragon God gets sacrificed each time, after impregnating one the maidens of his choice. That's the payment for the God's favor


----------



## stream (Sep 1, 2012)

…Soooo much sex he dies…


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2012)

Hmmh...that's an interesting twist. Choosing Shizuku could lead to Nagi's death. I wonder why her and not the other maidens as well?




McSlobs said:


> Wow the "festival" seems suspicious. *I'm betting the Dragon God gets sacrificed each time, after impregnating one the maidens of his choice.* That's the payment for the God's favor



Even that seems odd because Karen seems to imply that if he chooses her or Soyogi that he'll be fine. Shizuku seems to be the only exception.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2012)

It could also be that there's some sort of trial or custom dealing with the maiden's element and water is the most dangerous. Either scenario is unlikely though


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2012)

I knew it. The only maiden that seems to truly care about him is Karin. The other 2 piss me off anyway, so I'd rather see them disappear...


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 27, 2012)

Who called Nagi out? I'm guessing either Rinne or Soyogi


----------



## zapman (Nov 7, 2012)

looks like a srs development


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 10, 2012)

Chapter 106



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was right about Soyogi being the mystery note person


----------



## zapman (Nov 24, 2012)

translation koutotsu


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 15, 2013)

Noooooo Rinne! I hope we don't get more drawn out memory scenes...


----------



## rajin (Jan 22, 2013)

*UMI NO MISAKI 109 RAW*

*Try this place. *


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2013)

Ch.110

Looks like the series is nearing the end since Nagi is now going to have to choose a Shrine Maiden later tonight, well once he finishes his little chat with our last second good ole sensei.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 17, 2013)

He better choose Karin but I have a feeling we either get a harem ending or Nagi chooses Shizuku...


----------



## stream (Feb 17, 2013)

He's choosing Shizuku, that much was always obvious…


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 17, 2013)

stream said:


> He's choosing Shizuku, that much was always obvious?



I hope not....Karin has 10x the personality


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 6, 2013)

Ch.111 is out. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah! Getting sick of the stalling


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 16, 2013)

My kind of festival!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2013)

If you're going to go out with a bang, an orgy isn't a bad way to kick things off.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 16, 2013)

Indeed There are much worse ways to go...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Karin, she's not getting chosen


----------



## Invec (Apr 16, 2013)

The festival truly lives up to its name
'The Rising Dragon' God festival


----------



## rajin (Apr 23, 2013)

*UMI NO MISAKI 113  RAW*
*26-30 chapters *


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 23, 2013)

WoW! Nagi is getting some action 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The girls almost  look like he's hurting them


----------



## stream (May 21, 2013)

Karin and Soyogi: Sleeping because of exhaustion 
Shizuku: Going to jump in the water all alone
Nagi: Running after Shizuku


----------



## Raptor (Jun 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Because she did not want to kill Nagi, so she's gonna finish the dragon festival alone.  Aka: kill herself alone on the ocean.


----------



## rajin (Jul 9, 2013)

*UMI NO MISAKI 116 Raw *
*Ch.48 *


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 10, 2013)

rajin said:


> *UMI NO MISAKI 116 Raw *
> *Casual SS Base Byakuya *




*Spoiler*: __ 



So.....
Shizuka is on/in the ocean now
Nagi injures himself to overcome the sleeping drug
Nagi heads out after Shizuka
Rinne begs Nagi to choose Karin?(not sure there)
Nagi goes Dragon God mode





Dammit.....I hope it's not a Shizuka ending


----------



## stream (Jul 10, 2013)

Meh… if it is a one-girl ending, it was pretty obvious it was going to be Shizuka…


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 10, 2013)

stream said:


> Meh? if it is a one-girl ending, it was pretty obvious it was going to be Shizuka?



You're probably right, but I can't stand her character. Karin is much better


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 11, 2013)

God I hate Shizuka, even when she's trying to make the noble sacrifice she's still annoying.


----------



## rajin (Aug 23, 2013)

*UMI NO MISAKI 119 english is out 
Remember September.
*


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 8, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Umi no Misaki 120 Raw*
> 
> *Link removed*




*Spoiler*: __ 



damn she lived


----------



## stream (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, as expected…


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 23, 2013)

Craptastic ending. I don't like the mega happy open harem ending. Nagi should've let chosen Karin and left that island


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2013)

*Next Chapter after Christmas on 27th dec.

Umi no Misaki 122 Raw: 2 Colour Pages.*

*I use music lol*


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 11, 2013)

I thought this was finished already


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2013)

*Umi no Misaki 123 Raw*
*video*


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 30, 2013)

Now it's just delaying the ending......


----------



## rajin (Jan 8, 2014)

*Umi no Misaki 124 raw*
*beforehand*​


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2014)

*Ch.107*


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 26, 2014)

What a boring chapter. Soyogi needs to relax a bit.....


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 11, 2014)

These last chapters have been so boring But I do like that next to last page with Karin


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 17, 2014)

Just 2 chapters left The last 15-20 chapters have been crap


----------



## PPsycho (Feb 19, 2014)

Been reading this lately, and while at first it was a pretty nice story when it came to the part with the ritual thing I just wanted to bitchslap almost everyone, the islanders, the old hag, Shizuku, acting like it can't be helped.

Suicide because tradition? Fate? An island of lowlife scum and lunatics.

Noboy dies in the end, but I'm still pissed


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 25, 2014)

shit ending is shit


----------

